# مؤسسة آفاق لبيع أجهزة تبريد مياه الخزانات



## الغروووب (3 يوليو 2013)

السـلام عليـكـم ورحمـة الله وبركاتـه 

* 
مؤسسة آفاق المجموعة التجارية لبيع أجهزة تبريد مياه الخزانات *


 نقدم لكم منتجنا 


للمناطق الحارة ( جهاز تبريد ماء الخزان ), والجهاز قليل التكلفة وسهل التعامل معه

مقارنة بالعوازل المبالغ بأسعارها وذو جودة ممتاز

الجهاز مصنوع من مادة الفيبرجلاس

استخدامه آمن - اقتصادي في استهلاك الكهرباء - تحكم بالتشغيل والإيقاف 

ويعطي برودة أقل من حرارة الجسم ومناسبة له 

الـجـهـاز مـُـجرب ولك الحق بتجربته

لمـدة يومين ( 48 ) ساعة , وبضمان سـنـة

يركب على جميع انواع الخزانات

ملاحظة

المروحة من TAT الحقباني ذات جودة عالية 








عمل الجهاز :

يعمل على شفط الهواء الخارجي إلى داخل الخزان ، ودفع بخار الماء الحار إلى خارج الخزان ليعمل 

نظام التبريد على خفض درجة حرارة مياه الخزانات إلى أقل من درجة حرارة الجسم في الايام الحارة .














شكل الجهاز 

الجهاز عبارة عن شكل رباعي تنحدر مؤخرته للأسفل وتثبت داخل الجهاز مروحة كهربائية تقوم بعمل 

سحب الهواء الخارجي ودفعة بقوة غلى الداخل عبر الفتحة السفلية للجهاز وتحريك المياه السطحية 

للخزان ليتم تبريدها ومن ثم نزولها الى اسفل الخزان.

الجهاز مصنوع من مادة الفيبرجلاس ، ويرفق معه مرشح هواء أمامي ومرشح سفلي .













طريقة التركيب :

يتم تركيب الجهاز على فتحة الخزان ويشغل بواسطة التيار الكهربائي المنزلي ،

الضمان :

الضمان على الجهاز سنة ، منتج سعودي ، وعلى مدى الاعوام السابقة اثبت هذا الجهاز كفائته ونجاحه 

بدون وجود أي آثار أو عوارض جانبية .






السعر 500 ريال شامل التوصيل والتركيب

*للطلب والأستفسار *

المنطقة الوسطى

0545601073

0553640030

0553640023

وللطلب بالجملة

0567567872

والمنطقة الشرقية

0558370009

0559161373




وللطلب الايميل

[email protected]

يرجى ذكر اسم الموقع لحفظ نسبه العموله




​


----------

